

An Interview With Eric Lippert - josette
http://www.i-programmer.info/professional-programmer/i-programmer/7154-c-guru-an-interview-with-eric-lippert.html

======
fayyazkl
He has great insights and uses classical analogies to explain ideas. Here is
his stackoverflow profile

[http://stackoverflow.com/users/88656/eric-
lippert](http://stackoverflow.com/users/88656/eric-lippert)

containing a lot of answers, worth reading even if you are not exactly looking
for solution to the problem at hand.

A classic one [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6441218/can-a-local-
varia...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6441218/can-a-local-variables-
memory-be-accessed-outside-its-scope/6445794#6445794)

------
kvb
While C# isn't my favorite language, I always enjoy reading Eric Lippert's
measured take on language design. He also has a particularly good sense for
how to step back from a question and reframe it in an insightful way, which
makes him a good interviewee.

~~~
suyash
Well, C# basically followed the footsteps of Java. Nothing too novel about
that.

------
infogulch
> What will the feature set of C# 6.0 be?

> I am under NDA and cannot discuss it in details ... Incidentally, I knew
> Wesner slightly in the 1990s. Among his many claims to fame is _he invented
> the pivot table_. Interesting guy.

I.e. _HINT HINT_ (just don't ask me what he's hinting)

~~~
wesnerm2
I don't usually see my name mentioned on the Internet, but I did not invent
PivotTables. I essentially was the only full-time developer of PivotTables in
Excel 97, and after that release, about 50% of the PivotTable code was written
by me.

------
roberthahn
I love the way Eric cheerfully ignores the practical aspects of thawing and
freezing cooks while explaining by analogy the difference between asynchronous
and parallel processing. I wish I could do that as flawlessly as he can.

------
dgritsko
Is there a reason why you linked to your blog, and not the full interview at
the original source?

[http://www.i-programmer.info/professional-
programmer/i-progr...](http://www.i-programmer.info/professional-
programmer/i-programmer/7154-c-guru-an-interview-with-eric-lippert.html)

~~~
wslh
It seems like the poster is a spammer. All his posts are texts copied from
other sources.

~~~
dang
We banned the site and changed the link. Thanks wslh and dgritsko.

~~~
fiberbrb
but in the very beginning it states "Here we host an overall summary of the
highlights of the interview ranging over topics as diverse as the future of
C#, asynchronous v parallel, Visual Basic and more (the link to the full
interview on i-programmer can be found at the end of this page)". How can this
be considered spam ????????????? I think that the notion was to read the
highlights and if you find it interesting and want to see more then follow the
link to the whole interview

~~~
wslh
Do you ever see a site like this that was not a spammer? I don't think too
many people will click in the link the whole interview.

~~~
fiberbrb
if that is so, then you must consider this one as the exception to the rule
since that's the PR manager of O'Reilly UK not just 'someone'....

~~~
wslh
_...since that 's the PR manager of O'Reilly UK not just 'someone'_

If she was my mother I would do the same.

~~~
fiberbrb
it wasn't meant in that to treat her in a 'special way', but that being the PR
manager of O'Reilly for the whole of UK proves that she is NOT a spammer and
that she should not be treated as one

~~~
wslh
You can see blackhat tactics everywhere. Please take a look at the "Reddit
Bans The Atlantic, Businessweek In Anti-Spam Crusade":
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/jeffbercovici/2012/06/13/reddit-...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/jeffbercovici/2012/06/13/reddit-
bans-the-atlantic-businessweek-in-anti-spam-crusade/)

I love The Atlantic but they were engaged in these blackhat tactics.

